# The Dish Forum - problems?



## KimT2au (Oct 13, 2018)

Hi all

I have been trying to join The Dish Forum and am encountering trouble with their security device.   It appears the device is no longer active so I can't complete my registration form.  I have searched on their site map and have also tried on google but no where can I find contact details.  Would someone who is a member of The Dish be willing to contact the adimins at The Dish please and see if they are aware of the issue?  Below is a screen shot of what I see when I try to register.

Thanks

Kim


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 13, 2018)

decided to delete my response


----------



## KimT2au (Oct 13, 2018)

cmzaha said:


> Maybe try to send a pm to Irish Lass through this forum





cmzaha said:


> Maybe try to send a pm to Irish Lass through this forum


I did that already and never got a reply.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 16, 2018)

I will.  
I just sent a PM to Celene and TechSupport.

So will let you know if I hear anything


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 16, 2018)

I hope you have tough skin if you post over there.  There is a lot of great information there but I don't post over there as they kinda scare me.   They don't mince words and have very strong opinions.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 16, 2018)

It's not that bad if you can just walk away from a conversation and can TAKE criticism.  
Yes they 'tell it like it is"  so yes, if you can't handle that, then maybe not for you.  Just stay out of the OT section.

There used to be some trainwrecks but that doesn't happen much any more.  many have left as the website is super slow.  Even I don't go on much except to search.
There is no censorship there, there are Mods, but they are not babysitters and you can say what you want, but people will also tell you how they feel 

OH and speaking of searching, you had better done serious searching and studying before asking beginner questions.  Because I bet everything has been asked there and they can be mean about not searching or just not answer you.

The people that are still there are pretty much the same people that have been there since 2002, which I think I was on but when they changed servers I think I got booted and had to rejoin.  My profile says since 2005 but I am pretty sure I was before that.


----------



## jcandleattic (Oct 16, 2018)

Blast from the past, I haven't been to the Dish in eons!! (at least 8, if not more, years) Last time I was there I got a nasty virus on my computer that was directly related to that site. Haven't been there since, and it's sad to hear the maliciousness hasn't stopped over there. It's one thing to 'have a tough skin' and just walk away, however, when people are trying to learn, and the people there are just being nasty to be nasty, nope not the place for me.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 16, 2018)

There's a difference between tough but constructive criticism and verbal abuse. I've seen both at The Dish, and more of the second than I care to deal with. I lurk occasionally, but I don't post.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 16, 2018)

I too only lurk.  I’ve been a member for 8 or so years.  Pop in on occasion to see if it’s any better there.


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm sorry, Kim for not getting back with you. I'm normally very prompt at answering PMs. Your PM to me unfortunately got lost in the shuffle of a couple of rather insane, crazy weeks around here (not here on the forum, but 'here' as in on my homefront). No worries, though- things are thankfully settling back to a level of normalcy.  

Although I've been a Dish member since about 2005, I rarely go there anymore except to research and sometimes answer a soap-related question or 2 if I happen to stumble upon any recent ones I'm able to lend an answer to while there, which in themselves are rare as hens teeth these days. It's been very quiet over there this whole past year...not many people posting anything, least of all anything soap-related I've noticed.      

One definitely has to watch where one steps over there, for sure. I was on the receiving end of a caustic bit of tongue-lashing by a certain member once (as was my fellow modmin lsg) and learned very quickly who to steer clear of and what conversations to stay out of, but I've met some wonderful folks there as well. As long as one keeps their wits about them enough to avoid the 'land mines', there is a lot of great soaping wisdom to be gleaned.  


IrishLass


----------



## KimT2au (Oct 16, 2018)

T


Lin19687 said:


> I will.
> I just sent a PM to Celene and TechSupport.
> 
> So will let you know if I hear anything


Thanks @Lin19687

My goodness, thank you for all the replies.  @IrishLass , I am glad thing have settled down at home.  Gee whiz though, it does sound like a heck of a site.  Trouble is, people link to threads there but you can't read the posts unless you are a member.  Sound like somewhere to lurk only!


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 16, 2018)

The tongue lashing doesn't stop at the dish. Some of the FB groups are the same. I lurk - I do not post or even answer a question. Everyone is the expert there.  I've been making soap for close to 11 years. I know a lot. And with all that I know, I know nothing!  And I am fine with that. I like that I can continually learn something. But it seems that ppl get offended easily on those groups if you tell them something contrary to what they think they know. 

I have never experienced that here. I have gotten good sound advise. I have been here long enough to know who knows what and have the world of respect for their knowledge. I read many things here and if I have something to offer I do and if not I just read and learn.  I have no ego here, nothing to prove and am not afraid to make a mistake.  And frankly I have never seen a conversation that I thought got out of hand. That is when you know your in the right place.  Thank you all for making this group a step above the fray!


----------



## Relle (Oct 17, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> The tongue lashing doesn't stop at the dish. Some of the FB groups are the same. I lurk - I do not post or even answer a question. Everyone is the expert there.  I've been making soap for close to 11 years. I know a lot. And with all that I know, I know nothing!  And I am fine with that. I like that I can continually learn something. But it seems that ppl get offended easily on those groups if you tell them something contrary to what they think they know.
> 
> I have never experienced that here. I have gotten good sound advise. I have been here long enough to know who knows what and have the world of respect for their knowledge. I read many things here and if I have something to offer I do and if not I just read and learn.  I have no ego here, nothing to prove and am not afraid to make a mistake.  And frankly I have never seen a conversation that I thought got out of hand. That is when you know your in the right place.  Thank you all for making this group a step above the fray!



That is nice to hear


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 17, 2018)

If you only want to read Soap stuff (not bath, body, market etc) then you can just read those as I don't think you need to be a member to read those.


----------



## msunnerstood (Oct 17, 2018)

redhead1226 said:


> The tongue lashing doesn't stop at the dish. Some of the FB groups are the same. I lurk - I do not post or even answer a question. Everyone is the expert there.  I've been making soap for close to 11 years. I know a lot. And with all that I know, I know nothing!  And I am fine with that. I like that I can continually learn something. But it seems that ppl get offended easily on those groups if you tell them something contrary to what they think they know.
> 
> I have never experienced that here. I have gotten good sound advise. I have been here long enough to know who knows what and have the world of respect for their knowledge. I read many things here and if I have something to offer I do and if not I just read and learn.  I have no ego here, nothing to prove and am not afraid to make a mistake.  And frankly I have never seen a conversation that I thought got out of hand. That is when you know your in the right place.  Thank you all for making this group a step above the fray!



I hear you there. I joined a FB group and was stunned at some of the rudeness. I haven't been on the receiving end myself but i have been the only patients, reasonable response in  a question with 30 plus people responding. There is a lot of conflicting, confusing information out in google land, cant blame someone for asking a clarifying question.


----------



## shunt2011 (Oct 17, 2018)

Lin19687 said:


> If you only want to read Soap stuff (not bath, body, market etc) then you can just read those as I don't think you need to be a member to read those.



You can't see anything without signing in unfortunately.   At least here you can read and decide if you want to join or participate.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 17, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> You can't see anything without signing in unfortunately.   At least here you can read and decide if you want to join or participate.



Ahh, TY, I think it used to be , maybe that was a long time ago.  Or I am thinking of another forum...


----------



## penelopejane (Oct 17, 2018)

Yes I learnt that lesson on the dish years ago. Scary stuff.
I joined a Facebook page just recently and got summarily raked over the coals on my first post - I was asking a question. I won’t be returning. You can sort of understand nastiness on an anonymous forum but on Facebook you are identified so it was a big surprise to me.

The thing about making soap is there are many ways to do it and everyone has different skin and different senses so what works for someone might not work for someone else.   Hard to believe people can’t celebrate the differences or at least be civil. 

There are some hot button topics on this forum but people here are pretty friendly I’ve found.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 17, 2018)

The Tallow Soapers group on FB has a kindly nature and most of the posts are useful and informative. The anti-animal-fat activists are quickly invited to moderate their tone or leave, and that rule helps to reduce the level of drama. I think Carol Isler is an admin there (and is also a member here) and she offers plenty of good advice.

If you want a low drama FB soaping group where you won't get your pedigree shoved down your throat for asking an honest question, Tallow Soapers is a good one to check out. It's the only soaping group on FB that I still belong to.  I check out other FB groups from time to time, but end up unfollowing them due to the ongoing drama, willful incompetence, and bad advice. The FB platform seems to encourage that kind of thing, unfortunately. Level headed, science based, low drama groups seem to be the exception on FB rather than the rule.


----------



## amd (Oct 17, 2018)

@DeeAnna thanks for the FB group suggestion. That is one I had not heard of. I was kicked out of a group for "trolling" because I asked someone for credited sources, not a blog that linked to another blog that linked to another blog (and then I showed some credited sources that disputed her responses). The person didn't like being wrong, and contacted the admin. I was banned. [shrugs] I have better places to be, like here.


----------



## lsg (Oct 17, 2018)

One reason for the more relaxed atmosphere at this forum is because we do not allow snide remarks or flaming.  As mod/admins, we have gotten some flack from a few members who did not understand the reason for deleted posts or locked threads.  Once you have been burned by members of the "other" forum, you know how it feels and we don't want anyone treated that way here.  I think we have great members here, who willingly share experiences and information.


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 17, 2018)

amd said:


> @DeeAnna....I asked someone for credited sources, not a blog that linked to another blog that linked to another blog....



That's a pet peeve of mine, too. I do think it's fair to debate the validity of something presented as fact and to ask the other person to support that "fact" with additional information. As I understand your story, I do not think you should have been banned for what you did.

That said, unless I specifically quote someone, I don't usually cite references. I've written and edited enough scholarly papers in my engineering field to know how to do this, but I'm writing for a general audience here, not for a peer-reviewed engineering or science journal. If someone wants more info and asks specific questions to get clarification, however, I'm usually willing to provide more detailed answers, as some of you who have waded through some of my long-winded posts will know.

On the other hand, a few people sometimes want to wrangle with me just for the sake of getting a pseudo-science drama fix. I'm not interested in trying to buy into a person's need for drama -- they are going remain skeptical and mistrusting of me no matter what, so it's a no-win situation to respond. IMO, I see more of this attitude -- and more of a "don't confuse me with the facts" attitude -- in many FB soaping groups than I do here.


----------



## redhead1226 (Oct 17, 2018)

IMHO One of the things wrong with many of the FB groups that I have seen is that the Admins do not monitor as they should as they have an interest in the group as a whole. They are groups that make money from the participants. Many are groups run for the sole purpose of selling something. There are many. So they do not care what is happening in the group. I made a private message complaint about something going on in the group to an Admin directly and it went unanswered, even though it was read.  I will not mention names but Im sure you know which ones they are.  They could care less what is going on there and they link these members ( mostly new soaper's ) to their website to sell their ebooks.  The disrespect runs rampant there. 

Also I think that people that are new and want to learn are seriously taken advantage of by these type of groups. But I guess that's the business of making money, Very sad.


----------



## Lin19687 (Oct 17, 2018)

I don't really do FB, too much crap at one time or another.  Plus I just can't follow it or search on it like here


----------



## cmzaha (Oct 17, 2018)

When the dish was going better than it is today I received an abundance of help when trying to learn how to make lotion. There are some knowledgeable lotion makers over there. I even joined a swap as a novice lotion maker and everyone was kind and helpful. Not saying they always are but they really helped me and I have done a very co-ops over there


----------



## IrishLass (Oct 18, 2018)

I always found Dish member Liz to be extremely helpful and knowledgeable about making lotions and cosmetics......and very kind and patient to boot. I've always loved reading through her posts.....and of course SwiftCraftyMonkey's as well. LabRat was a fount of wonderful scientific and cosmetic wisdom (being in the industry), but had so many negative run-ins with one of the bullies that he eventually went in and deleted a lot of his posts. And then he passed away, which was very sad. A lot of what he had posted is now lost to us forever. And I will forever be indebted to 3bees~1flower, Lily2, tarafotty and SilverDoctor for giving me the courage I needed to finally step out and make liquid soap!


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Oct 18, 2018)

@IrishLass -- You named people on The Dish whom I came to respect as well. I learned about the HLB system for emulsifiers from LabRat. SilverDoctor was a gold mine of info about microbial contamination in lotions and similar products, as well as about how to make liquid soap. Cathy is another person to add to the list -- she shared a lot of good info and insights about shampoo bars. The other folks don't stand out as distinctly to me, but I recognize all the names as people who have been helpful and knowledgeable.


----------



## zverenok (Apr 11, 2019)

Folks, I know this subject looks old, and I am an old member of theDish too, that I visit infrequently, but recently I can't even open the site - getting 500 error. Has it completely gone down?

I submitted a request on FB to join the group, but not even sure if that's still active...


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 12, 2019)

zverenok said:


> Folks, I know this subject looks old, and I am an old member of theDish too, that I visit infrequently, but recently I can't even open the site - getting 500 error. Has it completely gone down?
> 
> I submitted a request on FB to join the group, but not even sure if that's still active...



I've been getting the 500 error message for over a month now. The last time I was able to access the Dish site was sometime in February. It would sure be a crying shame if it was down permanently because it is such a treasure trove of important info, and there was a very informative thread there by 3bees~1flower regarding a ButterEZ dupe she was working on and that I had been watching with great interest. I don't do FB, so I have no idea whether it's active or not. If you're able to join the FB group and are able to find out what's going on, could you let us know if it's a permanent thing?


IrishLass


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Apr 12, 2019)

IrishLass said:


> ...LabRat was a fount of wonderful scientific and cosmetic wisdom (being in the industry), but had so many negative run-ins with one of the bullies that he eventually went in and deleted a lot of his posts.


LabRat! That's who I've been trying to remember. The only reason I joined The Dish was to have access to the Files to snitch LabRat's contributions there. LOL  We met on another forum and he invited me to join Soaper's Asylum which was kinda cool. 

3 bees~1 flower (Carrie) -- love her -- was a member of the Liquid Soapers Group and introduced us to her GLS method, which was linked back to the Dish, if I remember correctly. 

Feeling a bit nostalgic now.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 12, 2019)

The site is having issues....... it is not down forever.
They said so on their FB account


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 12, 2019)

Thanks, Lin! That's good news!  


IrishLass


----------



## justjacqui (Apr 15, 2019)

I was a member over there too and loved all of the old information. I hope they do get it back up so it is all not lost. 

It was very quiet over there before the site went down.


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 22, 2019)

I checked the Soap Scent Review Board (SSRB) for updates on The Dish. It's been down about 8 weeks today according to the timeline provided by one of the SSRB posters. Apparently the service provider that hosts The Dish was sold to another company and The Dish's owner Celine has been having trouble getting tech support. No feedback on when (or even if) The Dish might be back online.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 23, 2019)

I tried the other day again.  I was hoping to do some searching for older posts there


----------



## jgordo02 (Apr 23, 2019)

I also belonged to that forum for several years.  There were three posters over that that I thought of as the Attack Pack. I will always respect Celine for her patience with me when she helped me with a skin serum. I participated in a lot of the co ops and online auctions but interactions just kept getting nastier and more confrontational that I just quit logging in. I enjoy it on this forum so much more.


----------



## Relle (Apr 23, 2019)

If they are that nasty I wonder why people would want to go back there.


----------



## Lin19687 (Apr 24, 2019)

The nastiness is all in the eye of the beholder on some things.
They can get nasty sometimes but it isn't as bad as some make it out to me.  
I have been on the end of the 'stick' there and really, if I had studied more and searched more it would not have happened
Just don't read the train wrecks and most are fine.
Oh and just stay out of the OT section and most will be fine


----------



## DeeAnna (Apr 24, 2019)

Relle said:


> If they are that nasty I wonder why people would want to go back there.



Speaking for myself, it's because there are a few members of The Dish who are extremely knowledgeable and competent, and they have been willing to share insights and information that don't seem to exist on SMF. I have only posted a few times on The Dish, but I have spent hours lurking there to learn. Irish Lass mentioned several of these notable Dish members in an earlier post in this thread.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 5, 2019)

The dish is now gone
ty


----------



## IrishLass (May 5, 2019)

All that wonderful, technical info posted by several very generous, intelligent, creative, sharing folks that I had so come to appreciate and respect now gone poof. It's pretty sad that it was decided to pull the plug.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 5, 2019)

That’s so sad. Though I didn’t post there as a lot of them scared me, I found so much information that was valuable.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 5, 2019)

Unfortunately, the Wayback Machine doesn't have any archives, because the forum was restricted to members only. I seem to remember there was a public archive and maybe the WB Machine has archives of that. Not sure how to check for it, however. I'm out of practice on how The Dish worked.

There was also the Fragrance Oil Finder website that died a few years back. Someone (forgot the person's name) threw out the idea of becoming the new owner/admin. I'm not sure if they even asked the original owner, but suffice to say nothing came of it.

It's too bad The Dish is going the same way. Would be nice to have an archive available, even if the forum itself doesn't survive.


----------



## Lin19687 (May 6, 2019)

The forum COULD have survived, a few bad apples made sure it didn't come back.
Yes HUGE loss of all that info.


----------



## FiddleFoot (May 6, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> The dish is now gone
> ty


I learned so much over there in my early soapmaking years. There were many helpful soapers that I remember including Irish Lass and others mentioned here. I didn't post a lot, just researched/read a lot, and participated in some co-ops. Losing The Dish Archives is quite a loss. So, so sad.  [emoji22]


----------



## justjacqui (May 6, 2019)

So sad that all of that valuable information has been lost.


----------



## SaltedFig (May 7, 2019)

I joined the Dish back when it was still a public forum and was there for a couple of forum transitions (going private was a big change, but the forum stayed busy for quite a while afterwards, even as it slowly disappeared from public view).

Over the years, I marvelled at some of the amazing careers and experts that the Dish helped forge, made a few friends and, while some businesses came and went, quite a few members stuck around for a long while after the forum slowed, to continue sharing their vast knowledge. The heyday swaps were fun and the archives remained an astounding reservoir of the collective knowledge.

While the forum itself was not overly active in later years, the collective knowledge loss is massive.
(I hope that the data was able to be saved ... somewhere ...)


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (May 8, 2019)

So much valuable information and research lost.  I haven't visited that forum in over a decade, one too many beatings with the stick for me. As someone else said, there is a huge difference between constructive criticism and downright hostility and rudeness. Still, it's sad that The Dish is dead. 



DeeAnna said:


> The Tallow Soapers group on FB has a kindly nature and most of the posts are useful and informative.



What a sweet thing to say, @DeeAnna. Thank you! Tallow Soapers started in '01 or '02 as a Yahoo Group as a refuge from the anti-animal oil soaper folks. Back then a soaper didn't dare mention on any public forum that they used an animal oil in their soap recipe. Carol Isler became one of my mods very early on. What a blessing she has been. We took the group to FB and I believe Carol also set up a TS group on MeWe.


----------

